# Spammers?



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have noticed over the last week that I have been seeing a HUGE number of spammer posts. 
In the early morning hours, the Recent Discussions tab on the right of the home page is COMPLETELY filled with spam....typically repeated posts of "call phone number xxx-xxx-xxxx for black magic in xxCity". 

Did something change on the security filters to allow a loophole for these spammers to exploit? I hope the solution is not another Password Change debacle like we had a couple of years ago.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

What's the phone number for black magic removal in Louisville?

Just establish some basic rules such as "must read x posts to post" etc...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Admins are looking into it.

I know I have personally now banned 8 accounts and more threads than I can count. This latest on, rrrrr (or whatever), got past the 50 mark which is the limit of how many post I can delete at the same time as a spam ban, so now I am working on the individual threads. 

Face, meet palm...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Spammers always find new ways to get in and we keep finding new ways to keep them out. :smile2:

This should be better now.


----------

